# Sailing from Hawaii to West Coast U.S.



## dstouten

Hi! I recently became involved with some people who may need me to crew from Hawaii to the West coast of the U.S.. I have extensive coastal cruising from San Diego through the Channel Islands of Santa Barbara Channel. I would love to crew on a boat heading East from Hawaii... Here is my question...
*What are the 5 most important questions you would ask of a skipper if you were a prospective crew in this situation.*
I really appreciate your input.


----------

